# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Android] Phần mềm & Ứng dụng >  Dịch vụ check xe cũ

## hiennguyenpt1199

*Hotline: 0972 946 555 Hà Nội – DV*Check xe oto cũ , giám định , định giá xe oto, xem xe oto, kiểm tra xe oto cũ, tư vấn mua xe cũ, xe oto đã qua sử dụng

*Bạn cần thuê thợ có kinh nghiệm để xem xe, check xe ôtô, kiểm tra, thẩm định xe ôtô cũ xem có mua được không? Hãy gọi 0972 946 555 để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất.*

Mua xe ô tô con, ô tô du lịch đã qua sử dụng cần phải kiểm tra xe cẩn thận nếu không mua phải xe kém chất lượng, tuổi thọ hoạt động thấp, thậm chí hỏng hóc phải sửa chữa, thay thế phụ tùng liên tục vừa tốn tiền vừa không hiệu quả. 

*Dịch vụ* *check xe cũ* *tại Hà Nội*

·         Kiểm tra, đánh giá chất lượng và tuổi thọ động cơ, ắc quy, phụ tùng, đời xe để xác định các thông số kỹ thuật cần thiết xác định xe đã đậm đụng, hỏng hóc, đại tu hay chạy qua taxi không, có nên mua hay không hay mua với giá bao nhiêu thì hợp lý.

·         Kiểm tra xe ô tô, check xe, đánh giá tổng thể chất lượng xe ô tô đã qua sử dụng



*Dịch vụ* *check xe cũ**thẩm định:*

·         Đặc điểm nhận dạng xe có bị nâng đời không

·         Xe đã từng có tiền sử bị tai nạn chưa

·         Xe đã chạy qua taxi chưa

·         Khung gầm, động cơ, hộp hố đã từng bị đại tu, sửa chữa chưa

·         Khả năng hoạt động của các bộ phận chính trên xe

Giá trị xe hợp lý tính theo giá thị trường ở thời điểm hiện tại



Nếu bạn cần kiểm tra hiện trạng xe, check xe, xem xe hãy gọi cho chúng tôi để được phục vụ tận nơi với dịch vụ uy tín, đảm bảo nắm rõ hiện trạng xe phục vụ trao đổi mua bán.
*DỊCH VỤ KIỂM TRA XE Ô TÔ TẠI HÀ NỘI**Uy tín – Tận tình – Hiệu quả**HOTLINE: 0972 946 555*

----------

